# Cutest animal round three : Panda or Hedgehog?



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Panda's won the last round against Koala's, so who gets your vote this time?

The Panda? with two wins under it's belt?










Or the newcomer? THE HEDGE HOG!


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Hedgehog...look at those itty bitty paws...Awwww. The fact that he can be put in your pocket and carried anywhere is the ultimate.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Hedgehogs, mofo.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Baby panda bears :blushed:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Panda.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

hedgehogs, they are adorable.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

Hedgehog. Koala should have won, THEN we'd have a fair fight!


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Hedgehog...


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

In primary school we had a class pet hedgehog. Ever since then, I've had a little dream of having one for my own. They are cute cute cute!

Can't win against a chipmunk, though *points to sig*. :wink:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

My roommate owns a fucking hedgehog. That shit poops and pees everywhere it goes, and it's extremely sensitive to sneezing, and it's better used as a scrubber or weapon. You're voting for hedgehogs because they're rarer and look badass. I vote fuzzy, near-extinct pandas; they're 10x cuter.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*I voted Hedgehog. Awwwwwww.

But I give you... THE QUOKKA!!!
I think they're adorable xD Maybe that's only cause of all the time I spent as a kid hand feeding them and seeing their little babies in their pouches. Soooooo cute xD*


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, this makes me miss my old pet hedgehog. :'(

And my Sega Genesis. :'(


----------



## impulse211 (Jan 29, 2010)

NO
PANDAS!!!!!

just look at my avatar aww


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> it's better used as a scrubber or weapon.


Sooooo....true!

I'm _not_ trying to influence the votes, I just thought I'd add some more visuals because Cardinal's were just not enough! For some reason, Google had no pictures of adult pandas, so I had to settle with the baby panda pictures only...And Google just completely fizzed out when I searched for hedgehog pictures...


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Sooooo....true!
> 
> I'm _not_ trying to influence the votes, I just thought I'd add some more visuals because Cardinal's were just not enough! For some reason, Google had no pictures of adult pandas, so I had to settle with the baby panda pictures only...And Google just completely fizzed out when I searched for hedgehog pictures...


Oh, my.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

that was surprisingly difficult to vote for. i'm still almost neutral. i ended up voting for the panda, not entirely due to looks but the fact they are endangered. they probably go through more shit. here are a few photos of both (i went a tad overboard, i apologize):


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh my god, the pandas look like they are going to lose this round.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh...it's hard for me to decide... I voted for hedgehog... but now I'm more attracted by pandas.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

How could hedgehog be winning?
It's either:








Or


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Calvaire said:


> :crazy:


Excuse me. THAT is a Sloth! Pandas beat them before remember? First round.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

If the Pandas lose this I am retiring and committing suicide. :frustrating::frustrating::frustrating:


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> If the Pandas lose this I am retiring and committing suicide. :frustrating::frustrating::frustrating:


I'll attend your funeral..(if it's not over yet!)..


----------



## OutcastGenius (Feb 22, 2010)

Pandas are cuter. Hands down.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

You can actually own a pet hedgehog, and i used to own one. It was the biggest pain in the ass that you've ever heard of. You couldn't hold it without gloves because it would prick the hell out of you. It made a lot of noise, it laid little shit pellets everywhere, and it ate a lot and cost a lot of money to take care of. Sonic the Hedgehog can kiss my ass!


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

Panda, because they are very beautiful creatures. The hedgehog just gets stuck in your pants and wiill prick you where you dont want to be pricked


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Although both are very cute animals, I voted for pandas.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Although both are very cute animals, I voted for pandas.


Good boy! Jolly good show!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

It's either this one









or this one:









Which will it be?


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:He laughs in your face :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

The sloth watches on in amusement.....:shocked:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

CuritadeRana said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:He laughs in your face :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You had better not have children. Unless you want them to pay for your insolence.


----------



## Deliciae (Jul 23, 2010)

I pick hedgehog if only for their adorable ears. :tongue:


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

can't resist. must post more photos.


----------



## crare (Aug 22, 2009)

I was sooo close to panda... but then i saw these...

































:crying:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

NO PANDA FTW!!!!!!!! RECOGNISE FOO'S!


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

And they can do Kung-fu on you :shocked:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

How can you resist THAT!!!!? :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It's all right here: Clickity click click click


----------



## CuritadeRana (Mar 19, 2010)

Keno said:


> can't resist. must post more photos.


They eat their young!!!:shocked::shocked::shocked:Stop the insanity:crazy:


----------

